# Cameron Diaz liebt Sex!



## Q (8 Juni 2011)

Schauspielerin Cameron Diaz liebt nach eigenem Bekunden Sex. Schon wenn sie das Wort hört, wird ihr anders. Und dann ist da noch ein ganz praktischer, nicht zu vernachlässigender Nebeneffekt.


„Sex ist das attraktivste Wort in der englischen Sprache“, sagte Cameron Diaz im Interview mit dem britischen Blatt „News of the World“. Allein den Klang des Wortes finde sie erotisch, bekannte die 38-Jährige. 

Darüber hinaus sei Sex ihr Lieblingssport. „Ich bin immer in Stimmung“, sagte Diaz.  

Die angebliche Trennung von dem Baseballspieler Alex Rodriguez, dürfte für Diaz kein Weltuntergang sein „Man trennt sich, man lebt weiter“, laute ihr Motto bei Trennungen. Eine Ehe komme für sie nicht infrage. 

Angeblich ist die 38-Jährige von ihrem drei Jahre jüngeren Freund verlassen worden. 
„Sie haben sich vor einigen Tagen getrennt. Er hat es beendet“, sagte eine Quelle der Zeitschrift „People“. Es müsse sich aber noch herausstellen, wie dauerhaft das Beziehungs-Aus sei. „Sie haben sich früher schon getrennt und sind wieder zusammengekommen“, sagte der namentlich nicht genannte Informant. 
Sprecher von Diaz und Rodriguez wollten die Gerüchte dem Bericht zufolge nicht kommentieren.


Im Mai 2010 war erstmals über eine Beziehung zwischen der Schauspielerin und dem Spieler der New-York-Yankees spekuliert worden. Rodriguez hatte zuvor durch eine angebliche Affäre mit Popstar Madonna für Schlagzeilen gesorgt. Anschließend war er mit Schauspielerin Kate Hudson liiert. 
 
Quelle: Focus online


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2011)

Hey, dann passt sie zu mir, ich hab auch dauernd Lust auf Sex


----------



## posemuckel (8 Juni 2011)

Mit Cameron tät ich auch den ganzen Tag rumvögeln!!!!!


----------



## Franky70 (8 Juni 2011)

Ich wußte es schon immer!
So wie sie immer lächelt (wie frisch gebürstet ), denkt sie an nix anderes.


----------



## Max100 (8 Juni 2011)

da ist sie bei mir immer richtig:WOW:


----------



## slim valley (8 Juni 2011)

Sie hat sich wirklich gut gehalten, die liebe Cameron


----------



## Franky70 (8 Juni 2011)

Wäre auch nicht sooo schlimm, wenn mit ihr mal ein Sextape auftauchen würde...


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon, dass diese Aussagen von ihr Euch Spass machen


----------



## steven91 (8 Juni 2011)

sie hatte ja schonmal einen erotikfilm gedreht im lack und leder outfit

wen wunderts ^^


----------



## tommie3 (8 Juni 2011)

Sie weiss halt was gut für einen ist.
Weiter so Mädel!


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juni 2011)

Was für eine weltbewegende Nachricht!


----------



## maierchen (11 Juni 2011)

Tja was Chemie bei Säugetieren so alles bewirkt :d


----------

